# Bracket Feet



## Chiefwoodworker (Jul 17, 2008)

I just released An Intermediate Google SketchUp Tutorial - Part 4. For those of you who have been following and taking these tutorials you are really going to like this one. If you want to craft bracket ogee feet like these,










You may want to drawn them first in SketchUp like this.










Then you can use life size cutouts for templates.

Second, you learn to use .jpg files (or other supported image files) as templates to trace in SketchUp. You can take pictures of your favorite furniture piece and import them to SketchUp and accurately draw the piece.

Check out this tutorial series at http://www.srww.com/google-sketchup.htm.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've fooled around with SketchUp a little. I guess I didn't take enough time. It's a great program from what I've seen done with it. Either I'm not bright enough to catch on quickly, or maybe I'm just too impatient. 

Anyway, I'd rather be leaning on my bench with a pad and pencil, or sit at a drafting table. One thing is for sure...it's easier to draw them than to make them.


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

I wholeheartedly want to encourage anyone with a desire to design and experiment with construction concepts floating around in their brains to get some sort of cad program. And I feel that for what we do, SketchUp is difficult to beat.

And it's FREE! For cryin' in a bucket, how do you do better than that today?

Yes, it is easier to draw them than build them. And far cheaper. Make your mistakes on the computer screen, not in expensive material on your bench.

And don't forget that SU offers articulation (animation), to test out swings and clearances. Why find out the hard and costly way that an idea won't work quite the way you had in mind?

Everyone, do yourself a favor, and try this SketchUp. Give it at least a few weeks of serious concentration. It will amaze you how often you begin turning to it for explanations and clarifications right here on this forum.

Of course, I never do that...:no: :laughing::smile: :yes:


----------



## Chiefwoodworker (Jul 17, 2008)

Willie T said:


> I wholeheartedly want to encourage anyone with a desire to design and experiment with construction concepts floating around in their brains to get some sort of cad program. And I feel that for what we do, SketchUp is difficult to beat.
> 
> And it's FREE! For cryin' in a bucket, how do you do better than that today?
> 
> ...


I second those comments.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Chiefwoodworker,
Free_, like free,I had a semester of autocad-r14 years ago and never used it afterward.All we hillbillies have access to(affordably)is ultra slow dial up,not even dsl could I still use it?If so, how do I get it? Anyone??_
_Thanks,_
_ Rick _


----------



## Chiefwoodworker (Jul 17, 2008)

Rick C. said:


> Chiefwoodworker,
> Free_, like free,I had a semester of autocad-r14 years ago and never used it afterward.All we hillbillies have access to(affordably)is ultra slow dial up,not even dsl could I still use it?If so, how do I get it? Anyone??_
> _Thanks,_
> _ Rick _


Rick,

Go to www.sketchup.com and download the free version of SketchUp 7. Yup, it's free!

If you need some tutorials go to http://www.srww.com/google-sketchup.htm.

By the way, if you really only have access to dial-up for downloading SketchUp send me email and I will mail you a CD.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Joe,
I left a message on your email.Very cool website,Beautiful stuff.
Thanks again,
Rick


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I used your other tutorial to get a handle on the program basics. I've put togetherr the design for my entertainment center and I'm still learning. Thanks Chief!


----------



## Chiefwoodworker (Jul 17, 2008)

John,

Glad I could help. Why don't you post your entertainment center? Both the SketchUp drawing and the crafted piece. I am sure people here would enjoy seeing it and benefit from your SketchUp experience.


----------

